# Compiled Options in package



## beafool (Feb 2, 2012)

In general, how to check what options are enabled in packages?  For example, how to check options include in pre-compiled samba36? `# pkg_add -r samba36`  Is it the same as the default options in port tree?  If I want some options that is not default, is that mean I have to compile myself (via port-tree) and cannot get binary package from official source?


----------



## phoenix (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes. Binary packages are compiled from the ports tree using the default options. If you want non-default options, then you need to compile the port via the ports tree.


----------



## beafool (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks, another question, is there a way to check the compiled options for an installed program?  (For example, someone had installed a program previously, but ports tree config has been deleted/replaced and I want to know what options he previously picked)


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2012)

If they're still there the chosen options might be in /var/db/ports/.

But other than that, there's no way to look at a pre-compiled package and see which options where chosen.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 2, 2012)

So long as you know the package's category/port (e.g. net/samba36) you can simply attach that to the URL http://www.freshports.org/, i.e. http://www.freshports.org/net/samba36 .. and there are the *Configuration Options* that were used (if any).


----------

